
Top 4 Strategies Consultants and Freelancers Use to Earn More Money - aristotle2
https://clockify.me/blog/consulting/top-strategies-consultants-and-freelancers-use-to-earn-more-money/
======
aristotle2
TL;DR:

1\. Avoid getting ripped off by requiring upfront payment

2\. Charge a rush fee for “I need this yesterday” requests

3\. Upsell services by giving spectrum quotes

4\. Filter our pathological customers by increasing your hourly rates

~~~
brudgers
Upfront payments are only partially about not getting ripped off. Their other
functions include verifying that the potential client is ready to start their
project and they have already allocated funds. It identifies potential clients
in the "tire kicking" phase. The consultant's forecasts are likely to be more
accurate and less based on wishful thinking.

